# Heh :\



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ssR0150 (12:56:02 PM): Yo
ssR0150 (12:56:08 PM): you still looiking for a tank?
piranha45X (1:14:27 PM): yes
piranha45X (1:14:41 PM): so ah what u got? or what you know of?
ssR0150 (1:14:41 PM): i am in CA los angeles 
ssR0150 (1:14:44 PM): 200 gallon
piranha45X (1:14:52 PM): glass or acrtlic?
ssR0150 (1:14:59 PM): glass
piranha45X (1:15:09 PM): what will u sell the tank for ?
piranha45X (1:15:17 PM): what are its dimensions?
ssR0150 (1:15:26 PM): 350
ssR0150 (1:15:29 PM): comes with stand 
ssR0150 (1:15:33 PM): and etc
ssR0150 (1:15:38 PM): its my friends
piranha45X (1:15:57 PM): what part of CA?
ssR0150 (1:16:08 PM): LA
piranha45X (1:16:08 PM): trying to figure what shipping would be
ssR0150 (1:16:13 PM): where you live??
piranha45X (1:16:24 PM): el paso, texas, right on border of new mexico
ssR0150 (1:16:29 PM): oh sh*t haha
piranha45X (1:16:39 PM): can u tell me what the dimensions are, or do u know?
ssR0150 (1:16:42 PM): my family members are going to texas
ssR0150 (1:16:47 PM): i dont know the deminsions
ssR0150 (1:16:51 PM): houston
piranha45X (1:17:20 PM): when u can gimme the dimensions, lemme know
piranha45X (1:17:24 PM): when ur family going to houston?
ssR0150 (1:17:48 PM): um
ssR0150 (1:17:50 PM): next week
ssR0150 (1:17:53 PM): i'll find out
ssR0150 (1:17:58 PM): i dont know how they gonna bring it though
ssR0150 (1:18:03 PM): they taking the plane
piranha45X (1:18:06 PM): oooo
piranha45X (1:18:09 PM): ya that wouldnt work
piranha45X (1:18:37 PM): lemme know what the dimensions are, when u can, im gonna go hit up some services to see what shipping would be
piranha45X (1:18:44 PM): what kinda stand is it, an oak cabinet?
ssR0150 (1:18:47 PM): alright
ssR0150 (1:19:02 PM): Um tell you the truth i dont really know but trying to find out asap
piranha45X (1:19:11 PM): oh alright
piranha45X (1:19:19 PM): ur friend who has it, does he have aim?
ssR0150 (1:20:07 PM): its my dads friend 
piranha45X (1:20:24 PM): well, if you could get his email or something, for me...
ssR0150 (1:20:29 PM): im just helping him out
piranha45X (1:20:37 PM): try to get his email address
ssR0150 (1:20:38 PM): he doesnt have a computer
piranha45X (1:20:41 PM): er damn
piranha45X (1:20:59 PM): hes selling it 350 with stand tho eh?
ssR0150 (1:21:04 PM): yeah
ssR0150 (1:21:07 PM): tank
ssR0150 (1:21:08 PM): stand
piranha45X (1:21:14 PM): he get tired of keeping fish or what?
ssR0150 (1:21:27 PM): i think he said filter and accessories
ssR0150 (1:21:36 PM): he had some sea dragons and stuff
ssR0150 (1:21:42 PM): now just wants it out of the house
ssR0150 (1:21:46 PM): old people you know
piranha45X (1:21:50 PM): i c
piranha45X (1:22:12 PM): if you could ask your dad or someone if they can get the dimensions, id definitely be interested
ssR0150 (1:22:16 PM): on ebay fish tanks like the ones he is selling is about 500
ssR0150 (1:22:22 PM): alright
ssR0150 (1:22:27 PM): but how you gonna get it???
piranha45X (1:22:36 PM): u know what shape it is? square/rectangular/hexagon?
piranha45X (1:22:52 PM): It could probably be shipped
ssR0150 (1:22:52 PM): square most likely
ssR0150 (1:22:58 PM): how much do they charge?
ssR0150 (1:23:18 PM): i meant rectangular
ssR0150 (1:23:20 PM): haha not square
piranha45X (1:23:24 PM): o
piranha45X (1:23:25 PM): k
ssR0150 (1:23:41 PM): i belive its a standard 200 gallon
piranha45X (1:24:07 PM): ah, alright
piranha45X (1:24:24 PM): well uhm, can u get his mailing address or something?
ssR0150 (1:24:40 PM): why do you need his mailing add
piranha45X (1:24:50 PM): so i can talk to him personally
piranha45X (1:25:02 PM): its not like we're gonna set up a deal right now, me and u lol
ssR0150 (1:25:22 PM): well he doesnt speak english thats why i am trying to sell it for him
piranha45X (1:25:39 PM): well can you get pics of it?
ssR0150 (1:25:57 PM): yeah 
piranha45X (1:26:06 PM): just get me his mailing address when u can
ssR0150 (1:26:22 PM): he doesnt speak english
piranha45X (1:26:31 PM): my mom speaks spanish tho ^^
ssR0150 (1:26:44 PM): hahahhaha
ssR0150 (1:26:50 PM): who said i was mexican or whatever
ssR0150 (1:26:54 PM): or he 
piranha45X (1:27:05 PM): oh
piranha45X (1:27:17 PM): where u find out i wanted one anyway?
piranha45X (1:27:20 PM): what site?
ssR0150 (1:27:32 PM): p fish
ssR0150 (1:27:37 PM): i saw you were trying to build one
piranha45X (1:27:55 PM): ah
piranha45X (1:28:13 PM): well then what language does this guy speak?
ssR0150 (1:28:20 PM): cambodian
piranha45X (1:28:31 PM): i c
piranha45X (1:28:46 PM): well dude u totally screwed yourself outta trying to con me, sorry bro :\
piranha45X (1:29:05 PM): better luck on the next hapless bastard eh?
ssR0150 (1:29:15 PM): wtf
piranha45X (1:29:22 PM): ur blocked, stfu
ssR0150 signed off at 1:29:24 PM.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hahahaha.







..


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WTF???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well, I went looking thru the member directory on PFish to see if anyone had that screen name and....

http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...ey=name&st=1300

EZ DUZ IT is the guy... he's already been banned for a week or two now tho


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

haha sucka. Good one P45


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I temember him.. he had a thread here on PFury. I called him EAZY E and he threw a fit


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> called him EAZY E


yes, very ironic but I just started listening to eazy last week. That guy is awesome, old school classic rap









Louisville Slugger has been playing in my head all morning


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good one p45


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

nice one









~Will.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

LOL. Intelligence wins out.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Wasn't he trying to sell a bulletproof vest a while ago and I called him on it?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So why was he banned?


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

From pfish? Because he was sabotaging the sale threads and masquerading as another identity as well.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Clay said:


> Wasn't he trying to sell a bulletproof vest a while ago and I called him on it?










Classic thread!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Clay said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't he trying to sell a bulletproof vest a while ago and I called him on it?
> ...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

lol.. i member him.. he was goin as hahayournotfunny too.. lol. .and eazy duz it.. lol.. damn.. that guy has no life.. i bet he's like 10 years old or something.. lol.. :smile:







:smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Clay said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't he trying to sell a bulletproof vest a while ago and I called him on it?
> ...


 Nah.. that was a different doode. He was banned at PFish and then returned. He's also still a member on PFury.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The dude that is probably still hunting you Clay was rare0nesf so you might want to lay low for a while









I had to go read that thread again, it is one of the best!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> The dude that is probably still hunting you Clay was rare0nesf so you might want to lay low for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 link?


----------



## Eazy Duz It (Jul 25, 2003)

****


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Troll.


----------



## Eazy Duz It (Jul 25, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Troll.


 f*ck you


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

f*ck yourself . . . you'd get more p*ssy

~Will.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Eazy Duz It said:


> Neoplasia said:
> 
> 
> > Troll.
> ...


 Thanks for the offer but I already have a girlfriend and I'm not into the pedophelia thing.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Eazy Duz It said:


> Neoplasia said:
> 
> 
> > Troll.
> ...












easy duz it


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

So Easy Duz It is three people now :laugh: . I'm sure X will be laying warnings on him and soon or later we'll have another P-Fury ban.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> So Easy Duz It is three people now :laugh: . I'm sure X will be laying warnings on him and soon or later we'll have another P-Fury ban.


 sooner than later I hope


----------



## Eazy Duz It (Jul 25, 2003)

who does it mother fucken eazy bitches


----------



## xxxsnakeheadxxx (Aug 3, 2003)

wow u guys are all picking on a 10 yer oold hahahaah


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

f*cking hell . . . why isn't he (all his names) banned yet?

~Will.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

xxxsnakeheadxxx said:


> wow u guys are all picking on a 10 yer oold hahahaah


 We're picking on you. You're worse at this than I thought, first rule of multi-accounts is never reply to yourself. So far you've made deals with yourself twice. Some days I hate these boards, but it's days like this that make all the BS worth it.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

o that was funny


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> o that was funny


 the really funny thing is, that guy is posting on the forum right now and replying to himself, in an attempt worthy of his "he's Cambodian" line


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

WOW talk about no life


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

LOL and he just admitted that he is 10 years old too wow what a dipshit how many personalities do u have?







i feel sorry for you and your parents


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Thats funny sh*t. Eazy ur about as dumb as they come


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Eazy Duz It said:


> who does it mother fucken eazy bitches


please guy lighten up..poor kid..he probably got abused on the little yellow bus today,they probably stole his helmet and is very upset about it...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Eazy Duz It said:
> 
> 
> > who does it mother fucken eazy bitches
> ...


 i told that little f*cker if he didnt give me the helmet, I'd steal his milk thermos during lunch...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

btw this is his helmet :laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice helmet lol!


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Nice helmet lol!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Eazy Duz It said:


> who does it mother fucken eazy bitches


bye bye.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

xxxsnakeheadxxx said:


> wow u guys are all picking on a 10 yer oold hahahaah


 bye bye.


----------

